# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  Vinuesa acoge este jueves una jornada sobre contaminación de embalses, proyecto REM+

## sergi1907

Participan más de 40 técnicos de las cuencas hidrográficas del Duero, Cantábrico, Ebro y Júcar. La contaminación afecta a más del 60 por ciento de los embalses españoles. La formación tuvo su precedente en Pontevedra en noviembre de 2014.

Vinuesa acoge el próximo 14 de mayo una jornada técnica sobre gestión avanzada en la contaminación en aguas de embalses ríos y lagos, en el marco del proyecto REM+, un programa Life. La jornada tendrá como objetivo abordar el creciente problema de la contaminación del agua en embalses, ríos y lagos , que ya afecta a más del al 60% de los embalses españoles y las tecnologías predictivas desarrolladas en el marco del proyecto europeo ROEM+ que permiten analizar el problema. Más de 40 técnicos se darán cita en en la localidad visontina. Proceden de las cuencas hidrográficas del Duero, Ebro, Júcar y Cantábrico. La formación ya tuvo su antecedente en Pontevedra en noviembre de 2014. Analía López Fidalgo y Hector Pérez Iglesias, por parte de ITG, y Alex Monnà, por parte de Ecohydros, explicaron la descripción de la tecnología desplegada en el embalse de Cuerda del Pozo para conocer el riesgo de eutrofización, explicando sus ventajas frente a otras tecnologías utilizadas actualmente y las posibilidades no sólo de vigilancia y alerta en tiempo real, sino también de la simulación y modelos predictivos en el corto y el largo plazo. También fueron expuestas las próximas acciones y resultados esperados en el marco de este proyecto europeo. En la jornada de Pontevedra se presentó la viabilidad y eficiencia de un enfoque tecnológicamente innovador para la gestión integral de cuenca hidrográfica que permitirá abordar el problema de la eutrofización de las masas de agua con toxicidad asociada en aguas de baño y abastecimiento. Programa. La jornada arrancará a las 10, 30, y se extenderá hasta las 14 horas del jueves 14 de mayo. La sesión introductoria del programa contará con la ponencia El problema de la eutrofización en la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Duero, por parte de un representante de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero, a partir de 11,45 horas La primera sesión tratará sobre Generación de Información: Nuevas alternativas para la gestión de la contaminación de sistemas acuáticos continentales. Responsables técnicos del Centro Tecnológico Nacional hablarán sobre la aplicación de la tecnología avanzada del ROEM+, la implantación de infraestructura remota en cuenca, ríos y embalse, y la medición remota con el sistema de información y software GIS-WEB y los muestreos directos a través de las campañas de medición en ríos y embalse A las 13.30 horas está prevista la sesión  Exploración de datos: Gestión integral del problema de la eutrofización en el embalse de La Cuerda del Pozo, con calibración de dispositivos y modelos , monitorización de la evolución de las cianobacterias en el embalse, y resultados provisionales del sistema de simulación de la cuenca. Los ponentes serán responsables técnicos de Ecohydros S.L. La última sesión, bajo el título Roem+ hacia el ciudadano y próximas acciones, incluirá resultados de encuestas a la ciudadanía realizadas durante los últimos meses, acciones de difusión y diseminación y resultados provisionales de medidas correctoras. 

http://sorianoticias.com/noticia/201...arco-rem-24394

----------


## Jonasino

¿Alguien sabe las conclusiones o resultados de estas jornadas? Por mucho que busco no encuentro nada y sería interesante

----------

